# New "dyi" mixer in progress



## mcgeerj35 (12/7/16)

Hi all dyi guru's out there i just have a few valid silly questions here hahah lol well first off what kind of equipment does one need to look at mixing by weight and what liquid calculator is the best to use and all the other ods and ends you might think a new mixer might use that makes life easier 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (12/7/16)

Hey 

Check out 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/complete-b...ing-e-liquid-diy-tutorial.t25528/#post-397308

(PS - DIY not DYI)

~KvD

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (12/7/16)

Lol @KimVapeDashian im sooo tired today and im not very focused

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (12/7/16)

thanks il check that out for sure

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/7/16)

A scale is the most important. Get the one with the calibration weights. This one. I mix directly into the bottles as set out here.

For test samples I use 10 ml HDPE bottles and for production the 30, 50 and 100 ml PET bottles.


----------



## stevie g (12/7/16)

Andre said:


> A scale is the most important. Get the one with the calibration weights. This one. I mix directly into the bottles as set out here.
> 
> For test samples I use 10 ml HDPE bottles and for production the 30, 50 and 100 ml PET bottles.


 what's the max weight on this one, website description doesn't say?.


----------



## Andre (12/7/16)

Sprint said:


> what's the max weight on this one, website description doesn't say?.


500 g. And measures to the second decimal - 0.01 g.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (12/7/16)

Yes its not that cheap but very worth it in the end thanks @Andre

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (12/7/16)

I have to say, I watched that video last week cause I'm also looking to start DIY and it is one of the best explaining video's I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (12/7/16)

+1 on the video 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

